# Post Neuter Concerns, Swollen Testicle



## PeytonCara (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi! I took in my rabbit, Crixus, to the vet last Friday to get him neutered. I was extremely worried about it but everything went perfect. The vet did warn me that the site would have some swelling for a few days. The day following his surgery I checked the area, and his right side was swollen. It was soft to the touch. My little guy does not like being flipped into the bunny trance position so it is quite difficult to check on his wound frequently without stressing him. I checked it again today and the right side is still swollen. I would say a little less swollen than before, but not much. The left side appears to be normal, and shriveled up with no swelling at all. The right swollen side is no longer soft to the touch, it is firm. I am calling the vet first thing Monday, but because I cannot get him in til then I was wondering if any one else had experienced anything else like this. Thank you!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 22, 2013)

I have. My French lop was neutered and when I went to flip him over a couple of days later it looked like he still had his testicles. My vet is my boss so I texted her a picture. She said it should be fine and to let her know if it didn't go down in a couple more days. It didn't. Keep in mind he never messed with it. We ended up putting him onn crap I can't remember if it was an antibiotic or if it was pain meds. Finally the swelling went away 1-1.5 weeks later. They slowly got smaller but no draining and I was making sure he stayed clean. It just seemed to take a little bit for the swelling to go down but everything else was absolutely normal. Now that I'm thinking back I'm pretty sure it was pain meds (metacam) just in case so he wouldn't start messing with it.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 22, 2013)

by the way, you might be able to check more easily by lifting him up by the front armpits so that he's standing on his back feet (ie most of the way into a periscope position) rather than actually picking him up and flipping him over


----------



## PeytonCara (Mar 22, 2013)

I've read that when rabbits get neutered the scrotum fills with blood and solidifies and eventually drains again and it takes about two weeks. However, I read this on another rabbit forum and it was all hear-say, there was no cited sources. This is the only rabbit forum I'm on so I figured I'd try here. 
Here's a link to what I read if anyone is interested:http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?252148-Swollen-after-neuter
And thanks for the new way to check out his man parts, I will be sure to try that tomorrow!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol I'm not really sure if that happened to Franklin but I definitely can say it took a very long time for the swelling to go down


----------



## Troller (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember Conan was swollen for a few days. I seem to recall it was on one side mostly but can't remember which side. My Vet said its normal and I think the swollen side may come about by how they lounge.


----------

